# RBI Hawk router table



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

I am using a RBI Hawk router table for my lock miter work.
Does anyone have any experience with this router table?
Mark


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*thread link*



allbarknobite said:


> I am using a RBI Hawk router table for my lock miter work.
> Does anyone have any experience with this router table?
> Mark


"An X-Y Router Table RBI MCLS" in "Table Mounted Routing" this forum
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/31897-x-y-router-table-rbi-mcls.html

allbarknobite


----------



## Cowboy121538 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have the same question you have but so far there doesn't seem to be many answers.

Jack


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jack, this thread is 3 years old. Have you tried calling the manufacturer? Did you look at the web site in the link I posted in your introductions thread?


----------



## wagpro (Feb 11, 2009)

Try hawkwoodworkingtools


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Thank you for joining us, Ken.




Just a reminder that you do not need 10 posts to upload your photos to the forums. Click the go advanced button and you will find a button that says manage attachments. Select this and you will be able to upload your photos


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ken.


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Currently using the RS-29 Hawk router table*



cowboy007 said:


> I have the same question you have but so far there doesn't seem to be many answers.
> 
> Jack


Jack, When you get the required 10 messages on the forum, send me an internal email.

I have been using the RS-29 Hawk router table for a couple of years now, and it works fine.

Mark


----------

